
Kosmix Goes Horizontal - prakash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/25/kosmix-goes-horizontal/
======
arugula
Looks intriguing. The more I explore this, the more I'm appreciating it. On a
cursory survey, this may appear simple to do, but once you get past the
initial reaction, you begin to realize how difficult and complex it is to do
something like this.

------
praaal
interesting! looks like a lot of potential. -Praaal

